# 1970 judge options



## LOADED70JUDGE (Jul 25, 2012)

I have just purchased a 1970 ram air three judge. This is my first gto. The reason i bought it was the options: Ac, ps, power disc brakes, power windows, tilt wheel automatic,hood tach, ralley gauges atoll blue with blue interior. My question is did most of these cars come loaded like this or is this a pretty rare car? Thanks ken


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually, this is a high optioned car, as the judge was supposed to be low optioned to save weight. Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the herd.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Judges were rare even back in the day. Now days the rarer Judges are the 4-speed ones just cause they were the ones hot roded more. Hey it's what most of them were brought for. Original owner of mine was going to the track every Friday night tell his granddad found out and that was the end of his Judge ownership.. Ken where you out of?? Les


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> Judges were rare even back in the day.


Not quite as rare these days... you can find more "Judges" running around than were ever built on a Pontiac assembly line 

Also, welcome to the herd. Always nice to have another kindred spirit.


Bear


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Did Judges even come with all those options? Is this car a verified Judge thru PHS? Not doubting, just wondering being it's your first GTO. If it truly is what you claim, sounds like a great find and very desirable. How about some pix!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Beth Butcher of the GTOAA has a '70 Judge with many of the above options listed. It was a special ordered car according to her. The above car was most probably ordered from factory this way. They didn't come decked out like that as standard as far as I know.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

My 70 Judge didn't have near as many options as yours. Congratulations on the purchase. Enjoy the ride. They love running.


----------

